
Antitrust Lawsuit Over Medical Residency System Is Dismissed (2004) - jseliger
http://www.nytimes.com/2004/08/14/us/antitrust-lawsuit-over-medical-residency-system-is-dismissed.html?pagewanted=all&src=pm
======
jseliger
I submitted this in part as a response to something missing from the residency
discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3032403> , which is how the
market for doctors is screwed up by regulation and an anti-trust exemption.

EDIT: See also the law itself here:
[http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/15/usc_sec_15_00000037---
b...](http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/15/usc_sec_15_00000037---b000-.html) .

